# Photo comp 10 poll



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

*Macro/close up*

Vote for a winner guys! :thumb: Your choices are,

1










2










3










4










5










6










7










8










9










10










Good luck all! Maxtor,Spitfire and Autodetox


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

A lot of great pics here, every one of them worthy of being a winner.
Good luck guys.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

4 for me, like the contrasting colours


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

7. as its a car forum


----------



## CheeseBurger (Feb 23, 2010)

Really like number 1, reminded me of my cat.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Number 6 was instantly striking to me. I also liked number 7 a lot, nothing like a good beading shot :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i chose 5 for the detail and vividness of the image well done whoever took it.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Number 6 for me.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

No 5 gets my vote!


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Number 6 for me, really nice composition and depth of field.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Some great efforts there guys. I'm gonna save my vote incase there a tie again. :lol::lol:


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

5 all the way


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Number 2 for me  love the colors!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Number 4 for me.:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

None dont think I quite felt it why the watch??????


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Number 4 for me. The light and the composition has it for me. Though it was close for number 5 too.


----------



## parsman (Jan 20, 2010)

Number 5 gets my vote.


----------



## rallying1 (Apr 23, 2007)

didnt even get short listed, bummer!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

rallying1 said:


> didnt even get short listed, bummer!


Me either. When i do, it'll be like winning though.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

No 5 for me awesome shot :thumb::thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rallying1 said:


> didnt even get short listed, bummer!





Gruffs said:


> Me either. When i do, it'll be like winning though.


Try again next time.:thumb: Lot's of pics didn't make it this time.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Is there anyone else who can't view pic no.7


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Not there for me.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Yup 7 - the very nice shot of the Audi alloy with beading - has now disappeared!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Yup... 7 aint there


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

pm'ed you a new img link Dougie, not that it'll matter too much lol happy with the bronze 

drew


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Games a bogie, need to start again:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pm'd Maxtor with the new link. I'm sure he'll sort this as soon as he can :thumb:

I'll put this up meantime for anyone who cares to look:thumb:

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/2263/drewrs4.jpg

Or if a mod is able to do it that would be great:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I can see pic #7 okay, but then that doesn't necessarily mean everyone else can. Is this sorted or is it still not showing for most of you?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

7 is back for me.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Viper said:


> I can see pic #7 okay, but then that doesn't necessarily mean everyone else can. Is this sorted or is it still not showing for most of you?


Fixed:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Any more votes:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Daily bump


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

This poll will close on 09-03-2010 at 08:32 PM


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

^^^ two days left guys. 

Thanks to everyone so far for the votes. :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Last bump before it ends :wave::thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A big well done to the winner. A stunning shot and a good example of the brief.

:thumb:

Thanks to all involved in this photo comp. We will let you know when the new one will start.

Regards,

Maxtor, Spitfire and Auto detox


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Congratulations to the winner and congratulations to me for being Billy no mates.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> Congratulations to the winner and congratulations to me for being Billy no mates.


Not the case mate, Myself and Dougie liked it. I am just glad you have the right light hearted approach to the mini photo competition, unlike some.

Thanks for taking the time to enter. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats to the winner.
S63, check all the ones that never made it to the poll.
I never even got one in.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi guys,

Another excellent competition & all worthy winners, thanks for all the entries & for taking the time to vote over the past week or so

If the winner can contact me with their address details I will make arrangements to get the prize out to them, by the way well done on an excellent shot ! 

Also a big thanks to Maxtor & Spitfire for their time organising the comp's & polls 

Thanks
Baz


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Come in number 5, your number is up! Congrats :thumb:

Thanks to Spitfire &Maxtor and Auto Detox once again :thumb:

drew


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who voted and a big thank you to Spitfire, Maxtor and Auto Detox for finding the time, arranging and making it all possible.:wave:

Better get my powerwasher ready


----------

